# My Baby Boy Kooze



## xKoozex (Jun 27, 2005)

Just wanted to share a few pictures of my 6 month old baby boy Kooze!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

We love all chi's so it's unlikely anyone will vote less than 10. Why do you want us to rate him anyway? The only thing that really matters is that you love him... for the beautiful boy you know he is, not based on what anyone else may think.


----------



## xKoozex (Jun 27, 2005)

My ex neighbor who has two chi's said he was ugly, so I wanted to see if others agreed or not.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

He is very cute. Why does it matter what everyone thinks of him? As long as you love him for who he is right?


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Definately. If you love him... Who cares what others think. By the way he is really cute. Post more pics of him.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

xKoozex said:


> My ex neighbor who has two chi's said he was ugly, so I wanted to see if others agreed or not.


It's your ex neighbor who's ugly. How mean and stupid. :evil:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I probably would have smacked your ex neighbor if he would have said that about my Lina. It doesn't matter even a little bit what other people think of him. It's what YOU think of him, and obviously you love him to peices or you wouldn't have him.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> xKoozex said:
> 
> 
> > My ex neighbor who has two chi's said he was ugly, so I wanted to see if others agreed or not.
> ...


 ditto what a horrendous thing to say to somebody :x


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

People say weird things sometime :? Your baby is really adorable, don't listen to anybody!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Your baby is very cute!  Thank goodness it was your ex-neighbor that said that. I'd hate to look at a neighbor all the time that said something like that.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Your baby is beautiful.......in that last picture he looks very mysterious......a man of mystery !


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Awww.....your baby is adorable. What a mean thing for someone to say. And, everyone is right......it really doesn't matter what your baby looks like as long as you love 'em.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

What a terrible thing for someone to say! :shock: He is very very handsome!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

How could anyone look at that face and say he was ugly. Definitely not. I think your ex neighbor was a complete idiot :shock:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw how rude he's cute!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

OMGGGGGGGG Im so sorry, Im half a sleep its like 2:36am (i should be asleep I know) and i clicked 4 :shock: :shock: :shock: not even realising! So bad! Please everyone ignore that vote, your babys a beautiful 10 and Im sure you know it! :wink: 
Sorry please ignore that vote, I tried to do it again but its just the result thing!
Ahhhh sorry!
xxxx


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

it shouldnt matter what others think :wave:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

No matter what the Chihuahua or Chihuahua mix that are on here NONE OF THEM ARE UGLY. No living breathing animal is ugly!!! You can tell your neighbor to shove it ! :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

he's G_O_R_G_E_O_U_S !!!!!

kisses nat


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

He's beautiful. Your neighbor needs their head examined and a crash course in manners.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Who the he** cares what people think of your dog.. :evil: .it's your dog, your baby...what matters is that you love him....people can be very stupid...don't you know that?

That's like having a child and someone says something negative and you take it to heart... :roll: 

I think he is adorable....  

Next time tell your neighbor he is the ugly and dumb one, or here is one...tell him to look in the mirror... :wave:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Your baby is beautiful - dont let any one tell you otherwise!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

He is very cute reminds me of my Sturgis Alot. But He is neither Stud material I just had him fixed. i would reccomend you do the same Niether yours are mine and many others here have Chihuahuas that we would consider breeding because the breeding of them would not better the breed. Their faults would just be passed down to their litters. The problem you and I have since Sturgis and yours look so much alike is their muzzle is too long Sturgis' feet dont point straight if he is standing straight. Breeding has nothing to do with beeing an ugly animal it has to do with the faults and genetic factors in your pet. bone structure, bite, gait, features.etc. If you really want to breed I recommend alot of reading to familiarise your self with the standards of the breed. Breeding is not for beginners and should you have other dogs that had litters ALL breeds are different and have their own complications


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I think he is beautiful! :wink: Alot of people who aren't chihuahua lovers think they are unattractive. How? I don't know, I think they are ALL gorgeous!!!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

I think he is a relly pretty chi!! 
Your neighbor should probably look himself into the mirror before talking.....how rude that was to say!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

I dont see anywhere where she mentioned wanted to breed him :? I think she just wanted to know if we thought her chi was ugly....which by the way he isnt! He is adorable!!!! Dont let anyone ever tell you your chi is ugly....i have people do that with my three and I tell them off. Beautie isnt just apperance, its everything else...although I still think your chi is appearance is cute :wink:


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

me bad, I thought she said she wanted to stud him or get a female chi uh oh :shock: now where is the post i wanted to reply too!

Any who he is very cute


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Jess I thought the same thing and I was about to post that. 

On another thread Kooze does state that they would like to breed him.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol janie I know what your on about it is in chi questions under a training post I think from this person as I gave you the photo link to here too see him and you just posted your response in the wrong section :lol:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

heres the link janie

http://chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=9907

:wave:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

lol yeah I have done that too :wink:


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

Hes not ugly!! He is beautiful!!!!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

He is cute and if you love him that is all that matters. People call Taco the little fat dog and it makes me mad but you just have to ignore what idiots say


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

definitely a 10!! :thumbleft: :thumbright:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

All dogs are ugly and I'd never use word ugly, no matter what....... I can't understand people that say that!!! :x


----------

